# [Wiki] Problème d'accès (résolu)

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Il semble qu'il ai un problème d'accès aux pages wiki gentoo. (ex: wiki gentoo virtualbox)Last edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Fri Mar 25, 2011 7:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Un lien ?

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VirtualBox

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VirtualBox

----------

## xaviermiller

En effet, le site gentoo-wiki.com semble (encore) mort. Ce n'est pas un site officiel, et le projet de Wiki officiel continue son bonhomme de chemin, à vitesse "Gentoo", c'est-à-dire encore plus lent qu'une administration en hibernation :s

----------

## Leander256

Le projet officiel a été annoncé il y a presque un an: http://ben.liveforge.org/2010/04/05/announcing-the-gentoo-wiki-project

La page du projet officiel n'a pas été touchée depuis le 10 mai (apparemment la seule fois qu'une réunion sur IRC s'est produite): http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/wiki/

C'est ridicule; ah ça y'a du monde pour se porter volontaire pour faire de la modération, mais alors pour installer un mediawiki sur un serveur web y'a plus personne. Et aucune explication précise sur le refus d'officialiser gentoo-wiki.com, noooooooon ce serait trop facile et il y a apparemment des raisons politiques là-derrière (du style certains devs et l'admin du wiki qui ne peuvent pas se voir en peinture).

Alors voilà je pousse un petit coup de gueule ce midi, mais ça me les broute sévère cette espèce d'état de léthargie dans lequel semble baigner Gentoo depuis quelques années. Je ne vais pas m'étendre sur la situation sinon on risque de faire du hors-sujet, mais j'en ai ma claque que lorsque les utilisateurs se plaignent que Gentoo est en train de mourir, les devs se planquent la tête dans le sable "LALALA NON LA DISTRO VA BIEN LALALA T'ES JUSTE UN MEC NEGATIF LALALA ON N'ÉCOUTE PAS."  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## babykart

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Le projet officiel a été annoncé il y a presque un an: http://ben.liveforge.org/2010/04/05/announcing-the-gentoo-wiki-project
> 
> La page du projet officiel n'a pas été touchée depuis le 10 mai (apparemment la seule fois qu'une réunion sur IRC s'est produite): http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/wiki/
> 
> C'est ridicule; ah ça y'a du monde pour se porter volontaire pour faire de la modération, mais alors pour installer un mediawiki sur un serveur web y'a plus personne. Et aucune explication précise sur le refus d'officialiser gentoo-wiki.com, noooooooon ce serait trop facile et il y a apparemment des raisons politiques là-derrière (du style certains devs et l'admin du wiki qui ne peuvent pas se voir en peinture).
> ...

 

Et hop le 9 septembre le site officiel Gentoo annonce l'ouverture du wiki officiel! : http://www.gentoo.org/news/20111109-wiki-announcement.xml

Bon pour l'instant le contenu est encore pauvre mais bon...

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, sauf que ça bouge beaucoup, je vérifie le changelog du wiki à tous les jours et il y a beaucoup de contributions par jours.

Je pense que c'est une excellente nouvelle pour tout le monde.

----------

## babykart

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ouais, sauf que ça bouge beaucoup, je vérifie le changelog du wiki à tous les jours et il y a beaucoup de contributions par jours.
> 
> Je pense que c'est une excellente nouvelle pour tout le monde.

 

Clairement!  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ouais, sauf que ça bouge beaucoup, je vérifie le changelog du wiki à tous les jours et il y a beaucoup de contributions par jours.
> 
> Je pense que c'est une excellente nouvelle pour tout le monde.

 

J'émets quelques doutes ^^

----------

